# Olympus OM-1 for NASA



## bigbopper48 (Oct 21, 2011)

I have a OM-1 body and motor drive that has been specially prepared for NASA for a voyage to the moon in 1972 or so.  To my knowledge, it is one of two which exists.  The camera and motor drive are cosmetically identical to the OM-1 of its day with the exception that they are sprayed with a special mat black paint.

I am thinking of selling these items but since they are virtually a one-of-a-kind I have no idea how to determine their value.  Any suggestions????


----------



## dxqcanada (Oct 30, 2011)

Hmm, difficult to say.

Do you have proof that this camera went through modification/certification for NASA ?

You should hunt down other NASA camera's/equipment and see who has purchased them ... that would be your target audience.


----------



## Mitica100 (Oct 31, 2011)

bigbopper48 said:


> I have a OM-1 body and motor drive that has been specially prepared for NASA for a voyage to the moon in 1972 or so.  To my knowledge, it is one of two which exists.  The camera and motor drive are cosmetically identical to the OM-1 of its day with the exception that they are sprayed with a special mat black paint.
> 
> I am thinking of selling these items but since they are virtually a one-of-a-kind I have no idea how to determine their value.  Any suggestions????



Pictures, pictures please...


----------



## spacefuzz (Oct 31, 2011)

If the only different between a standard camera and the NASA version is matte black paint....that may be a hard sell without certification paperwork or serial number correlation to NASA inventory.  Was this camera for apollo 18 or 19?  Or a test rig used for ground certification?


----------

